

Linuxbrew: Homebrew for linux - tbrock
https://github.com/Homebrew/linuxbrew/blob/linuxbrew/README.md

======
tbrock
This is a huge deal. Right now it's an absolute bear to package software for
linux. It's almost too cumbersome to even bother because even after you figure
it all out there is an endless vetting process that is different for every
distro. It's purposely designed to be like hard freshman classes in order to
weed people out.

The pain of package management (using apt, yum), pain of software distribution
(builing DEBs, RPMs and setting up a distribution point) is especially
apparent when juxtaposed to packaging software for and using homebrew on my
mac.

When we finally get distributions that use this as their main package manager
we will have overcome a huge barrier for getting people involved with
developing and distributing software on linux. The ripple effect of this is
enormous. We need more people involved in this process. Collaboration here is
many times better than a lone maintainer toiling away.

